# CCW Northeast Ohio?



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Looking to find a CCW weekend class somewhere in northeast Ohio preferably close to Warren/Cortland area thanks in advance!


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Try Western Reserve Fish and Game club in Niles. Web site says they do them once a month on Saturdays. I did mine there a few years ago. They did a nice job. Site says to contact Dan at 330-553-1916


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Myself and many others I know used Roger Polk. Very good class. Not sure if Wadsworth is too far for you?
https://www.local.com/business/details/wadsworth-oh/roger-polk-103712645


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Roger Polk is awesome! I drove from Cleveland down to take his class. Very informative and very educational. I would recommend him as well


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

huntingbull give them. i can get you his contact info if you message me.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Roger Polk, Wadsworth.


----------

